# Screening EGD



## DUTCHESSKG (Dec 13, 2017)

Can icd-10 code z13.810 be used for a screening EGD? It was my understanding EGD's were always diagnostic.


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 13, 2017)

That diagnosis code can be used if it is truly the reason this procedure is being done, but like you, I have never heard of any recommended screening that would involve this procedure - the US Preventive Services Task Force does not recommend any screenings that involve this procedure.  Having had this procedure myself, if it were ever recommended to me as a screening, I would decline or get a second opinion.  

I've found that the term 'screening', which should mean for a patient with no signs or symptoms of disease, is often misused in medical notes to mean diagnostic, so I would question if that is really the case here.  What exactly is the physician's reasoning for having the patient undergo this?  What disease are they screening for and why?


----------

